# The Gunmans Cottage - March 2015



## mockingbird (Mar 26, 2015)

*Part Of The Horsepop/Get Off The Tourist Trail Trip *

A pure chance find, an one epic day! - New Location!!!

I was starting to give up with looking for something decent, which had not been put anywhere else or anyone had found, until I spotted this beauty lay nestled in some trees, so on route to another location decided to scrap that idea as people had gone before, an people where very alert to us, an we shot back to this place unsure what we would uncover.

Anyway turns out it was a goldmine of old and new, barely any room to swing a cat let alone set up a tripod so picking small bits to photograph in such a small but epic place was a pain, with light fading fast we quickly went room to room, uncovering small items which give an insight into the owner.
One bedroom the floor was broken an sinking inside draws an cabinets untouched before, I opened them up an revealed a tonne of old ten pound notes and one pound notes, pocket watches engraved and tiny thimbles in boxes... right next to all of that old penknifes and old 50ps and 10ps along with a few sixpences in jars.

The next room had everything, a brand new sewing machine, candle holders, an other old lamps an antiques with blue bird tins, also an urn which was empty... lets move to the bedroom, this is where the rifle was found next to the bed with a tonne of domino an darts trophies, hundreds of pictures on the bed an negatives, showing times the old gent was a child to an adult with mans best friend, this place had everything, the kitchen had rats which stayed away and cupboards of food and old cutlery lay coated in cobwebs an dust.

The bathroom not much going on here, just a few unopened shower gels and shampoos, few shavers in the sink thats all really, so back into the bedroom to uncovers some jewellery and some other items of a bygone time.

As I said this place had everything, an we could not find it again, until one of us went back and it turns out its all been emptied and gone everything taken away!!! 

As sad as it may seem that all the stuff inside is probably in a skip im rather thankful only 3 of us saw this place, as with many sites it would of been picked apart and ransacked within a week.... I guess more gems are out there, than the tourist sites which become very popular very quickly.

Anyway here is the Gunmans Cottage.

*if no one read the above its all gone and empty.*


1 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


2 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


7 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


6 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


25 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


23 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


22 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


21 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


14 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


11 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


10 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


9 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


8 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


3 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


12 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


17 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


20 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


23 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


16 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


13 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


4 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


15 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


18 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


19 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


24 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


5 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


Hope you all enjoyed viewing this place via my photos! more to come as always  Mockingbird!


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 26, 2015)

Epic stuff bud.......excellent photos capturing a feast of nostalgic delights! What a find, I think we did well to photograph inside considering there was literally no room to swing a cat..........in a way it is nice it has been cleared, but slightly sinister being so soon after we went...wonder where all the nik naks went? God forbid in a skip :O


----------



## LadyPandora (Mar 26, 2015)

What a shame it has been emptied.
Looks gorgeous 
Lucky you managed to get in there and take some photos before it all went.


----------



## brickworx (Mar 26, 2015)

You certainly find 'em MB....great work as ever.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 26, 2015)

brickworx said:


> You certainly find 'em MB....great work as ever.



Cheers chap! honestly looked rubbish from the outside though, so no high hopes until we got inside then it all changed!


----------



## mookster (Mar 26, 2015)

Wonderful, wonderful stuff.

I hope you got in just in time and it was relations of the old owners who cleared it out.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 26, 2015)

mookster said:


> Wonderful, wonderful stuff.
> 
> I hope you got in just in time and it was relations of the old owners who cleared it out.



Cheers Mookster, i hope it was to be honest, but seems it was all gone bare a trophy or two... sucks but sometimes you get lucky!


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 26, 2015)

Smashing shots there. Great report.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 26, 2015)

Fantastic place. I'm not normally a fan of houses/residential stuff, but this was really cool. I'm glad the relatives cleared everything out before the quasi-urbexers and facebook group mongs got in there.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 26, 2015)

Sadly the title 'The Gunman's Cottage' is not really apt here. In view of the military history here, if one must allude to the air-rifle, Rifleman's Cottage is certainly more respectful and deserving.


----------



## krela (Mar 26, 2015)

It can be called whatever people wish to call it.


----------



## Chopper (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow what a great find. Nice pics as always


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 26, 2015)

Great set of pics there MB, to me a gun is a gun!!! shame its empty  just the trophys sitting on the kitchen windowsill. As someone said just hope it was the family that cleared the place out.


----------



## scribe (Mar 26, 2015)

Very special. Nicely captured before it disappeared.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 26, 2015)

It is reports like this that makes me glad I discovered this forum. Simply wonderful. I hope the treasures here went to a good place.


----------



## smiler (Mar 26, 2015)

That's a cracker MB and you're right it wouldn't have lasted long after it was posted, especially if I found it. (I'm joking krela, honest)
Lovely post MB, I enjoyed it immensely, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the input and feedback, you just dont see many places like this untouched and for such a short time!


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 27, 2015)

Just goes to show the little gems are still out there..brilliant find and a nice set of pics.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2015)

...and documented perfectly! 
Just stunning mate. Thank you so much for making these public. 
Just beautiful!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 28, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> ...and documented perfectly!
> Just stunning mate. Thank you so much for making these public.
> Just beautiful!



Thank you buddy, means alot  glad you like it!!!


----------



## Urbexplore (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know how you do it, but you continue to find these hidden gems! Another absolute beaut there MB, keep up the good work!
Let's hope it was relatives rather than anyone else, would be a real shame to lose all that history!


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 28, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Cheers chap! honestly looked rubbish from the outside though, so no high hopes until we got inside then it all changed!



Never judge a book by It's cover  .... Or so the saying goes. 

I too hope it was family that cleared the property. At least you have the images (and beauties they are too) for posterity


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2015)

Stunning find and photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 29, 2015)

Urbexplore said:


> I don't know how you do it, but you continue to find these hidden gems! Another absolute beaut there MB, keep up the good work!
> Let's hope it was relatives rather than anyone else, would be a real shame to lose all that history!



This was hidden to the exact point when we went to find it again, almost impossible...but nah chance find really and an very open eye to surroundings, it can easily get you something especially places you have never been  Cheers mate!


----------



## Dhavilland (Jun 26, 2015)

nice photo's mockingbird the relatives can do as much damage as the vandals


----------



## acer77 (Jul 6, 2015)

Awseome find there, obviously was ex military, felt safer with a rifle around.
A bit sad but very interesting!!


----------

